# Today's dressage



## huntley (7 August 2012)

Is there a way to find out the running order and times for today?


----------



## camilla4 (7 August 2012)

Here you go!!

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001200/index.html


----------



## Bernster (7 August 2012)

Nice one thanks


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2012)

What TV channel for coverage pse?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			What TV channel for coverage pse?
		
Click to expand...

I think your best bet will be to watch it online on either BBC Live or Eurosport.  

P


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I think your best bet will be to watch it online on either BBC Live or Eurosport.  

P
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is at work the internet is SO slow (0.22mbs), I couldnt watch the eventers last week as it took ages just to buffer it & never got to watch anything... just the whirring thing in the middle....
Yes, I work for a small company out in the sticks and as long as we can send emails etc, they are not bothered about internet speed


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

And just for the record, the Finnish Lindh resides in my native haunt, Denmark, and trains in Rollkur. Van der Meer who is riding now is also guilty of unpalatable training practices.


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

'over-powered behind' = 'down in the neck' - wtf??

There is something very odd going on in that commentary. Also, how CAN a horse trained in Rollkur open its frame and reach forward into the bridle?

And of course it will 'tense its back' when the rider tries to lift its nose, since the training method has robbed it of any proper back muscles and ability to carry itself. 

I'm not impressed with either the Dutch rider or the English commentary courtesy of JH, who seems to find it 'lovely slowmotion of the passage' when the horse blatantly gets the simple rhythm of one-two muddled...


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			And just for the record, the Finnish Lindh resides in my native haunt, Denmark, and trains in Rollkur. Van der Meer who is riding now is also guilty of unpalatable training practices.
		
Click to expand...

It shows.  Tense, tight and overbent.  Shame as he's a lovely looking boy and if I heard right by Lancet.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Much more sympathetic riding from this next Finnish rider and her lovely horse Spirit . . . let's hope it shows in the marks.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Much more sympathetic riding from this next Finnish rider and her lovely horse Spirit . . . let's hope it shows in the marks.

P
		
Click to expand...

71.09 - not bad!

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Ah - Jan Ebeling and Mitt Romney's wife Ann's horse . . . Rafalca . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Is it me or are the images behind the sound on the BBC Live Feed?  It's quite disconcerting . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Ah little Grandioso - I remember liking him from the GP.  Feisty looking, compact little horse.

P


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

No, it's not you.   I think there's a gap of three horses, as far as I can see.  It happened yesterday with the show jumping as well.   I found HHO much more up to date!!


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

Many thanks Polarskye, for the running commentary - I am at work and missing out - this is a fab way of staying in touch. Really grateful, thanks


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Grandioso (Spain) - 69.381

Now we have Mina Telde and Santana for Sweden

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Kinda feel this swedish horse looks a bit ungainly after the wee iberian.  It looks like it's lumbering round - and yet the commentator loves it


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Well that was unfortunate - Santana mistook rider's aids for passage for extended trot and never really recovered into a decent passage . . . got balance back now though.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Kinda feel this swedish horse looks a bit ungainly after the wee iberian.  It looks like it's lumbering round - and yet the commentator loves it 

Click to expand...

Agree.  Much preferred the little stallion.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

However, it does have nice blingy match matchy matchy - yellow and blue stones in its browband...  Looks good against the dark horse. 

Still, much prefer the Spaniard personally.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

72.270 for Mina Telde and the one-eyed Santana.  Break now.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Many thanks Polarskye, for the running commentary - I am at work and missing out - this is a fab way of staying in touch. Really grateful, thanks 

Click to expand...

You're welcome .  Unfortunately, can't do all of it as I have to go out later, but I'll do my humble best and perhaps someone else can pick it up when I head out.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Short break - and then it's American rider Tina Konyot, followed by the young (19!) Spanish rider Morgan Barbancon Mestres on Painted Black . . . she did a credible enough job with the horse last week so hopefully she can improve on her GP score.  19 years old and riding that amazing horse . . . 

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

OK . . . Tina making her way into the arena now . . . 

P


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			You're welcome .  Unfortunately, can't do all of it as I have to go out later, but I'll do my humble best and perhaps someone else can pick it up when I head out.

P
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - does anyone know how the scoring works - as the team scores don't seem to match the individual riders scores, and I am way too confused to try and figure it out


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

Hmmmmmmm lots of empty seats :-(


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Is it me or does this horse "hop" sometimes slightly on its right hind?  Also, is it sometimes a little hollow?

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

I thought there was something concerning about this one's gait last time around...


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Mistake in the one-time changes.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

and in the transition out of piaffe

I'd like to upgrade previous comments to me thinking that horse wasn't quite sound


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

70.615%


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

Horse is sound just has inconsitancy in trot work, shown in all trot work at did points.

Painted black now tho! Love this horse


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Painted black and the spanish lass - lovely wee horse

dianchi, I disagree, the horse was uneven at points in trot and therefore, unsound.  You're welcome to disagree, natch.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

all going a wee bit wrong in half pass, or rather, not in half pass, unfortunately


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Oh dear - a bit of a mess in the middle of the test, but she seems to be settling . . . rider nerves?

P


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			all going a wee bit wrong in half pass, or rather, not in half pass, unfortunately
		
Click to expand...

My phone rang, and I missed the half pass mistake - what happened?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

changes are nice though, look on the bright side


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			My phone rang, and I missed the half pass mistake - what happened?
		
Click to expand...

I was bickering about soundness so not 100% sure but I think it struck off, couldn't quite get back into trot and ended up in limbo between walk and canter for a couple of secs then just didn't get it back across the diagonal.  may well show it now in replay...

eta yes, struck off, back to walk, struck off, back to walk etc


was that 72.51?  I hate that they don't always show it on the screen :/   (and no it wasn't!)


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

One-time changes were beautiful.

P


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

He popped to canter rather than half pass.

Fab test for such a young rider 71.556%


----------



## angelish (7 August 2012)

hello  can i join in ?
i have munchies 

isn't morgan a very lucky young lady  and also very hard working and dedicated i'm sure


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I was bickering about soundness so not 100% sure but I think it struck off, couldn't quite get back into trot and ended up in limbo between walk and canter for a couple of secs then just didn't get it back across the diagonal.  may well show it now in replay...

eta yes, struck off, back to walk, struck off, back to walk etc
		
Click to expand...

Yep - saw it! Off all the hard things to correct, that has to be one of the hardest!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Well done young 'un.    71.556 .

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			Yep - saw it! Off all the hard things to correct, that has to be one of the hardest!
		
Click to expand...

quite


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

I really like this horse!!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Tinne on Don Aurellio for Sweden next . . . 

P


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I was bickering about soundness so not 100% sure but I think it struck off, couldn't quite get back into trot and ended up in limbo between walk and canter for a couple of secs then just didn't get it back across the diagonal.  may well show it now in replay...

eta yes, struck off, back to walk, struck off, back to walk etc


was that 72.51?  I hate that they don't always show it on the screen :/
		
Click to expand...

See horseball training comes in handy doing several things at once!


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			quite 

Click to expand...

Mind you, I find it easier to achieve half pass than canter at the moment, so I'd be ok!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

dianchi said:



			See horseball training comes in handy doing several things at once!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know, haven't played since Lee Valley.

Your sig is out of date, btw


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			I really like this horse!!
		
Click to expand...

Seems you're in good company b/c so does Pippa Funnell!

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			Mind you, I find it easier to achieve half pass than canter at the moment, so I'd be ok!
		
Click to expand...

Fergs doesn't have half pass.

Unless there's a horse murdering pigeon, of course.


Piaffe / passage work isn't overly impressive with this one   In the interests of balance, the lateral work's quite nice though


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

Nah league is only one weekend a month so it's always nearly league time again!

Bank hol Friday aug is twin trees if u do want to play?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Lovely extended walk but tripped coming out of the piaffe into passage (sticky piaffe too).

P


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Anybody else fancy borrowing Don Auriello to take showing?


----------



## dianchi (7 August 2012)

Loving the camera at A shots!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

dianchi said:



			Nah league is only one weekend a month so it's always nearly league time again!

Bank hol Friday aug is twin trees if u do want to play?
		
Click to expand...

don't have a team and haven't played in months so I fear it would be a disaster   never mind, we were rubbish anyway 

lol that's one way of looking at it!


eta, agree re "A" camera shots - lovely!


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

Please can someone explain the team scoring to the thicky


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Fluffed up the one time tempe changes - miscommunication b/w horse and rider - nice pirhouette.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

scheherazade said:



			Please can someone explain the team scoring to the thicky  

Click to expand...

I would if I understood it myself . . . sorry .

P


----------



## Fabforester (7 August 2012)

Help! Have to go out when GB riders are on this aft - what do you think my best bet will be to record (seeing as we cant record interactive) Eurosport or BBC HD?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

So Aurellio got 74.06.  Those botched one-time changes really hurt.

P


----------



## Boxers (7 August 2012)

Only just turned the tv on, can someone summarise the action so far please? Have any Brits gone yet?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Stefan Peters and Ravel for the US.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Oi, has this one stolen your bridle, Aus?  he's blinged up the browband, though


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Fabforester said:



			Help! Have to go out when GB riders are on this aft - what do you think my best bet will be to record (seeing as we cant record interactive) Eurosport or BBC HD?
		
Click to expand...

t'internet catch up on the bbc?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Boxers said:



			Only just turned the tv on, can someone summarise the action so far please? Have any Brits gone yet?
		
Click to expand...

no, all brits on after lunch


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

I actually like this big horse (Ravel) better than Aurellio but perhaps he's older, more established.  

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

nice one times from the American.

loss of balance after piri


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oi, has this one stolen your bridle, Aus?  he's blinged up the browband, though 

Click to expand...

I lent it to him. He needed a bit of Alfs superior talent to rub off on him!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

agree, PS, very much.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			I lent it to him. He needed a bit of Alfs superior talent to rub off in him!
		
Click to expand...

LOL.  Does that mean he'll lend you the horse in return .

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			I lent it to him. He needed a bit of Alfs superior talent to rub off on him!
		
Click to expand...

I did think it was a bit off that you refused to take Alf and represent Team GB yourself   Never heard of patriotism, clearly 


eta - doubly bad, you were helping the yanks  


76.381% for the American  Steffen Peters?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

I really, REALLY like this horse . . . he's been flawless so far.

P


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			LOL.  Does that mean he'll lend you the horse in return .

P
		
Click to expand...

I thought he might consider lending me his non-dodgy hind legs by way of thanks!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Shouldn't have spoken too soon . . . mistake in the one times .

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Shouldn't have spoken to soon . . . mistake in the one times .

P
		
Click to expand...

Commentator's curse!


Fuego now


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I did think it was a bit off that you refused to take Alf and represent Team GB yourself   Never heard of patriotism, clearly 


eta - doubly bad, you were helping the yanks  

Click to expand...

It wasn't me! Alf said he'd rather not go out in public until I worked out how to make him canter!


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Ravel scores 76.381 . . . putting the US into the lead.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Fuego next . . . another lovely horse .  Juan Manuel Munoz Diaz for Spain.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

does Fuego remind anyone else of Donkey?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Auslander said:



			It wasn't me! Alf said he'd rather not go out in public until I worked out how to make him canter!
		
Click to expand...

He would be so ashamed if you couldn't work out how to ask for canter in the middle of a GP test


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Re the team scores . . . is the final team score an average of the top 3?.  US Team score overall is 72.456.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Fuego looks like my idealized version of Kali . . . in reality Kali looks more like, well, an overgrown Grey Donkey .

P


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Re the team scores . . . is the final team score an average of the top 3?.  US Team score overall is 72.456.

P
		
Click to expand...

if you take the three scores posted, that gives you an average of 72.111 so maybe they are carrying some over from previous rounds?? I really don't know though


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

little tense in trot HP, but mostly a lovely test so far from Fuego - great piris, lovely tempi changes, nice extended canter


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Gorgeous piaffe but early.  

P


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

I dont understand the scores either but did assume it would be the average of the three team riders scores. 

So are team GB in with a really good chance of gold? 

Im just thinking if USA are in the lead now (I know they are the only ones who have all been), their scores have been 76.254 70.651 69.302 and that has put them, Team GB are fingers crossed, capable of all coming way ahead of those scores.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Fuego looks like my idealized version of Kali . . . in reality Kali looks more like, well, an overgrown Grey Donkey .

P
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  I'm hoping when Fergs greys out he will mature, like a caterpillar into a butterfly, into a Fuego


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			does Fuego remind anyone else of Donkey?






Click to expand...

Actually, he reminds me of the horse in Tangled (can't find a picture).

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)




----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Lurvely one time changes and pirrouette.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Kittel and Scandic next.


sorry, I screwed up the page with the massive tangled pic :/


----------



## Jackson (7 August 2012)

Excuse my stupidity... who is in the lead now?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

scheherazade said:



			if you take the three scores posted, that gives you an average of 72.111 so maybe they are carrying some over from previous rounds?? I really don't know though
		
Click to expand...

seems like they are taking the average of the three scores for the GP and the GPS  to get a team score for each test and then taking the average of the two averages....


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Kittel and Scandic next.
		
Click to expand...

Hes trotting in with hos horses chin touching his chest. Nice.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Well that was a lovely test to watch . . . I do like that little grey.

Score = 75.476 . . . .

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

does he sound like he's having trouble breathing to anyone? 

(mild "joke" based on the PK thread  )


----------



## MerrySherryRider (7 August 2012)

Here he is, the rollkur king.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			Hes trotting in with hos horses chin touching his chest. Nice. 

Click to expand...

btv most of the time, tbh.  Not that I am obsessed with mentally drawing lines on horses in dressage...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Well that was a lovely test to watch . . . I do like that little grey.

Score = 75.476 . . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the score, missed it


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			Hes trotting in with hos horses chin touching his chest. Nice. 

Click to expand...

Ugh.

P


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Hes been over bent through about 90% so far :-(


----------



## mrussell (7 August 2012)

I "think" what the commentator is saying is that this horse appears to be suffering from a Rollkur outline


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			Hes been over bent through about 90% so far :-(
		
Click to expand...

yep, and the tempis have been a muddle.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Again with the excessive tooth grinding.

And, commentator lady, if the horse can't bring its nose forward from behind the vertical without falling onto its forehand then it hasn't been produced/trained properly.

P


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

mrussell said:



			I "think" what the commentator is saying is that this horse appears to be suffering from a Rollkur outline  

Click to expand...

She has mentioned  quite a few times how btv and low he is hasnt she


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Again with the excessive tooth grinding.
		
Click to expand...

oh but it's not tense, it's just concentration, apparently


----------



## mrussell (7 August 2012)

Shortest burst of applause ever...  shame for the horse


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

74.096 how? grrrr


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

74.095% for Mr Rollkur and his poor beast of burden.

eta, unbiased commentary on HHO 


eeta, can't believe his score is so close to Fuego's, unbelievable


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Anyone else noticed how all the Canadian's horses only have about 5 plaits?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Breaking Dawn for Canada.  Is that the name of a twilight book?  Poor horse


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 August 2012)

So where are you watching this guys?

Can someone post the link pls?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Unhappy, overbent horse.  What a shame.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

I'm on the red button, but I imagine it's on the bbc somewhere?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31zb


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Richard Davison after next rider .

P


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Richard Davison after next rider .

P
		
Click to expand...

are they having a lunch break in between?


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			So where are you watching this guys?

Can someone post the link pls?
		
Click to expand...

Try this: 

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/london2012/index.html


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

Ashley Holzer looks like she is having the time of her life, grinning like a maniac! Lovely to see! (I can't really tell if it is a brilliant test or an average test, but she looks like she is having fun!)

x


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

scheherazade said:



			are they having a lunch break in between?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - yes they are.

P


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 August 2012)

Aw thanks!

Have found it on the "BBC" link (sorry dunno how to post it!)


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

nice enough test, chiff chaff, not amazing, piris a bit mediocre, but some nice bits...

eta, yes finished with a massive grin on her face


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 August 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31zb

Sorry! Managed it 

In case anyone else is a numpty like me.

Enjoy.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			nice enough test, chiff chaff, not amazing, piris a bit mediocre, but some nice bits...

eta, yes finished with a massive grin on her face 

Click to expand...

Agree - and lovely to see her big smile.

P


----------



## Puffin (7 August 2012)

Sorry for the numpty question but why are the teams split into two groups? eg Spain/USAetc this morning then the top(?) four this pm, why not cycle through all 8 like they did with the SJ?


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Puffin said:



			Sorry for the numpty question but why are the teams split into two groups? eg Spain/USAetc this morning then the top(?) four this pm, why not cycle through all 8 like they did with the SJ?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, in the SJ final they did break it up into the top and bottom teams.

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Victoria Max-Theurer and Augustin now for Austria


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Ashley Holzer = 71.413 (individual score only - no team).

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

pah, commentator thinks that is a tail   they should play with natives - only REAL tails need apply


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

Thank you! I can spot mistakes and any terrible tests, and I can tell the difference between a tense, unhappy horse and a lovely relaxed one, but the finer details escape me! x


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			Thank you! I can spot mistakes and any terrible tests, and I can tell the difference between a tense, unhappy horse and a lovely relaxed one, but the finer details escape me! x
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			Thank you! I can spot mistakes and any terrible tests, and I can tell the difference between a tense, unhappy horse and a lovely relaxed one, but the finer details escape me! x
		
Click to expand...

lol I was thinking you were watching on a dodgy connection / low resolution and couldn't see.  It's not like I really know what I'm talking about


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Trailing the quarters a little in that right half pass . . . 

P


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

nice piris though.  Piaffe is a bit mediocre.

I'm trying to balance my comments


----------



## Puffin (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Actually, in the SJ final they did break it up into the top and bottom teams.

P
		
Click to expand...

Ahh sorry, I was watching it at work and my boss kept coming in  I got it into my head that as we were every 8th rider they were all together. 

Any idea why they were split into 2 groups? increase audience tension? just seems awfully close together for the team managers (and a nightmare for Carl H in this instance)


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

73.730% for Austria and into the break now

back at quarter to 2 with Richard Davison apparently.


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			nice piris though.  Piaffe is a bit mediocre.

I'm trying to balance my comments 

Click to expand...

Yes, piaffe rather sticky but straight.  Passage ok, but I didn't like what his hind legs were doing.  Lurvely piris.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

73.730 . . . not bad.

P


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Puffin said:



			Ahh sorry, I was watching it at work and my boss kept coming in  I got it into my head that as we were every 8th rider they were all together. 

Any idea why they were split into 2 groups? increase audience tension? just seems awfully close together for the team managers (and a nightmare for Carl H in this instance)
		
Click to expand...

I think perhaps they just went best to worst . . . ironically all four of our SJers were in the "worst" group before lunch and then we went and won gold .  For the dressage, we're apparently in the top group - which is a bummer for me b/c I'm going out this afternoon so probably won't see a single British rider go (well, I'll watch it on rerun this evening).

P

P.S.  Edited to say . . . and obviously it's ALL about ME


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 August 2012)

mrussell said:



			I "think" what the commentator is saying is that this horse appears to be suffering from a Rollkur outline  

Click to expand...

 Delighted the commentator mentioned that the horse was over bent on several occasions without using the word rollkur, smart lady has clearly seen the campaigns!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			I think perhaps they just went best to worst . . . ironically all four of our SJers were in the "worst" group before lunch and then we went and won gold .  For the dressage, we're apparently in the top group - which is a bummer for me b/c I'm going out this afternoon so probably won't see a single British rider go (well, I'll watch it on rerun this evening).

P

P.S.  Edited to say . . . and obviously it's ALL about ME 

Click to expand...

I on the other hand have to go and pick up some haylage now, but will be back in time for the afternoon session.  Just to make you envious


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I on the other hand have to go and pick up some haylage now, but will be back in time for the afternoon session.  Just to make you envious 

Click to expand...

Well . . . pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft 

In that case you'll have time to provide the running commentary .

P


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

How many times did the commentators manage to mention that Patrick Kittel was one of the world's best riders? 

Well, he did manage expertly to make his horse's tongue match the colour of the Olympic banners. Should count for something in this fashion-obsessed sport, I suppose.

And how is this for a piaffe??

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388150_10150945171701367_1727094258_n.jpg


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Again with the excessive tooth grinding.

And, commentator lady, if the horse can't bring its nose forward from behind the vertical without falling onto its forehand then it hasn't been produced/trained properly.

P
		
Click to expand...


True, obvious and unmentionable on TV apparently.


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			74.095% for Mr Rollkur and his poor beast of burden.
		
Click to expand...


:-D

Gotta laugh so as not to weep.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Well . . . pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft 

In that case you'll have time to provide the running commentary .

P
		
Click to expand...

I'll try, but I can't promise I won't get distracted into posting pics of animation film horses 


eta, interesting sig, mondy!


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2012)

Someone asked earlier, I would like to ask again if I may!
WHY SO MANY EMPTY SEATS
Surely would have been a sell out given the dressage interest, please dont tell me this is a ticketing saga??
or is it a pricing thing?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

JCWHITE said:



			Someone asked earlier, I would like to ask again if I may!
WHY SO MANY EMPTY SEATS
Surely would have been a sell out given the dressage interest, please dont tell me this is a ticketing saga??
or is it a pricing thing?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea! but i am very annoyed! Ive tried to get tickets for this and the Kur even at the highest price and couldnt get any and now i see empty seats....not a happy bunny


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I'll try, but I can't promise I won't get distracted into posting pics of animation film horses 


eta, interesting sig, mondy!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. ;-)

I think I'd rather look at Maximus than Parzival, to be honest - at least the computer-generated one has some spirit left... And I enjoy your running commentary more than the one supplied by BBC anyway.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Thanks. ;-)

I think I'd rather look at Maximus than Parzival, to be honest - at least the computer-generated one has some spirit left... And I enjoy your running commentary more than the one supplied by BBC anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps we could link the BBC to this thread and ask if they'd like to pay me to commentate in future?   I'd fit riiiight in 

Richard Davison next...  Nearly wrote Peter Davison, but I don't think Doctor Who does dressage


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Artemis, the horse, which for the scientists viewing is just a piece of genome browser software...  Horse is much more attractive than the Artemis user interface though...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

nice start, love HP, nice passage but struck off into the HPright


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

nice extension and more nice passage though...transition to piaffe a little sticky but nice piaffe once in, lovely piaffe second time round.  

Apparently he trained with the SRS, much liking for him 

nice changes and canter HP, decent piris, but now having a bit of a spook 

come on team GB  (or even non-team GB)


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

The Brownlee brothers got gold and bronze in the break 

Did anyone see Richard's interview after his first test? Where he said riding Artemis into that arena was like taking a scared child on his first day of school? Adorable!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

ChiffChaff said:



			Did anyone see Richard's interview after his first test? Where he said riding Artemis into that arena was like taking a scared child on his first day of school? Adorable!
		
Click to expand...

awww, I think I'm in love


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2012)

Artemis, I love his make and shape!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

70.698% for Richard, even with the spooks 


For Italy, now, Valentina Truppa


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

she normally rides in the uniform of the *carabinieri*, twit of a female commentator


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

she looks really small on this horse...is the horse big or is she tiny? or both?

seems like a nice horse to me though


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

http://equestrianteamgbr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/richard-davison-comments-on-his-grand.html

Such a shame he had those little spooks this time round.


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

This italian horse looks v tense......


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

she looked like she was swinging her leg right out in the one times.  big spooks now and a wrecked piri - does seem very tense


it also looks very fat to me   I hope it's a conformational illusion


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Wonder what is in that corner making them spook! Take it away before Carl comes in!


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

I noticed the leg swinging too.


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

I thought slightly on the tubby side too!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

didnt look like she was using those really long spurs lightly at all.....stupid woman commentator


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

"...spurs being used very lightly..."

STAB STAB STAB

I don't want to know what JH considers 'aggressive force'. :-O


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

73.222 for the italian.  eta, I would define her spur use as significant, rather than light, too...

Now the very sexy Carvalho and Rubi for Portugal


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Look at Rubi's neck - amazing!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Some lovely work here - looks far more harmonious than last pair


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

c'mon you sexy beast, I don't think I could love this horse more


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Just seem this on facebook from the equestrian team gb page for anyone who cant watch online and doesnt have the extra olympic channels 

We've just heard that the dressage will be live on BBC One at 2.30pm, just in time for Carl's test


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

I just felt the most amazing shooting feeling in my stomach in that piaffe, I could watch these two all day!


and these piris are to die for


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I just felt the most amazing shooting feeling in my stomach in that piaffe, I could watch these two all day!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto re that piaffe. First horse I've seen sit properly. Gorgeous...


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Wow, THIS is dressage! That piaffe was perfect.

And I agree, man and horse could both be a lot harder on the eye.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

lovely to watch  horse is lovely much prefer the little compact ones to the long and gangly looking ones


----------



## Mrs C (7 August 2012)

What time is Carl on please?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

what a legend, I bloody love these two!

74.174%


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

74.175 puts him into 3rd place and into the Kur tomorrow


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Mike just said he had gone into 8th - doh! Carl on in two horses time


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Mrs C said:



			What time is Carl on please?
		
Click to expand...

2.30 and should be on bbc1 apparently according to teamGB


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Rubi - what a beaut! Piaffe was amazing!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			74.175 puts him into 3rd place and into the Kur tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Oh I say, has he just knocked PK out of the top three?  well deserved I say


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Cllaudia Fassauert now for Belgium, no idea how they're doing as my phone rang


----------



## silu (7 August 2012)

Hmm not much fun to watch so far as plenty of teeth grinding..positive tension?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

silu said:



			Hmm not much fun to watch so far as plenty of teeth grinding..positive tension?
		
Click to expand...

relax, these aren't even team gb riders - how much teeth grinding will you be doing when it comes to the really tense stuff?!!


----------



## Jackson (7 August 2012)

Wohoo!  

Not keen on this next one though.

 Is anyone else's online player a test behind the tv?


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Looks happier than the Italian horse though


----------



## teapot (7 August 2012)

It's on normal red button too  As in not freesat/sky


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

For anyone more interested in GC and Rubi, facebook page with some lovely backstage pics

http://www.facebook.com/GoncaloeRubi


----------



## Jackson (7 August 2012)

teapot said:



			It's on normal red button too  As in not freesat/sky
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I'm watching it online and on the red button


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Oh 70.095% for the Belgian

and Dorothee Schneider now for the Germans

then Mr Hester after this...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Oh 70.095% for the Belgian

and Dorothee Schneider now for the Germans

then Mr Hester after this...
		
Click to expand...

and now im getting nervous...


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Lovely happy face from Dorothee entering the arena...


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Carl Hester is up next


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

BobbyMondeo said:



			and now im getting nervous...
		
Click to expand...

My brain's still on Rubi.  One more test and I'll drag myself up to date for some patriotic Team GB loving


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

This big horse looks happy, though JH says she looks flat  after GP


----------



## Suziq77 (7 August 2012)

Jackson said:



			Wohoo!  

Not keen on this next one though.

 Is anyone else's online player a test behind the tv?
		
Click to expand...

That happened to me yesterday - I was getting facebook messages saying "Gold!!!!" before Peter Charles started jumping


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			For anyone more interested in GC and Rubi, facebook page with some lovely backstage pics

http://www.facebook.com/GoncaloeRubi

Click to expand...

OH NO! I feel like I'm cheating on Fuego.....


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Crazydancer said:



			OH NO! I feel like I'm cheating on Fuego..... 

Click to expand...

phwoar, what a stable that would be.  Fuego next to Rubi, and to feel that by riding one you're cheating on the other 

just imagining...


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			For anyone more interested in GC and Rubi, facebook page with some lovely backstage pics

http://www.facebook.com/GoncaloeRubi

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, lovely to see a happy horse and rider relaxing, very telling that hes happy to put warm up pics online too


----------



## Willeeckers (7 August 2012)

Just want to say thank you to all for the running commentary - my iplayer plays about 3seconds then spends 30secs loading the next 3 seconds (need my work colleague to go home!!) and I've no tv access so it is most welcome

Keep up the good work


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			phwoar, what a stable that would be.  Fuego next to Rubi, and to feel that by riding one you're cheating on the other 

just imagining...
		
Click to expand...

Sigh................................................... I could *just* about live with myself.........


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			Thanks for the link, lovely to see a happy horse and rider relaxing, very telling that hes happy to put warm up pics online too 

Click to expand...

_He_ has nothing to hide.

loving this pic


----------



## Jackson (7 August 2012)

Love Dorothee's horse's floppy ears


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Unlike the new love of my life, Rubi, this German horse has very dangly legs in piaffe.  Decent test though and it looks like decent marks...

77.540% and into the lead for Deutschland.  

Knocking Rubi into fourth 

Now for Carl!


----------



## Jackson (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



_He_ has nothing to hide.

loving this pic 






Click to expand...

Ohh, if he's gay, I will cry.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

77.540 for dorothee


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

loving Team GB's red trainers, btw 

utter silence on entry, then a wee cheer from the crowd...  Carl's looking nice and composed and about to enter now...


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Come on Carl!!!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

carl!!!!!!


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Here we go........ everything crossed here......


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

and they're off, nice extended trot, complete with gasp from crowd!

nice HP into passage, looking lovely, c'mon...


----------



## Mrs C (7 August 2012)

Woo hoo! Look at the extension!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

tHAT extended trot!!!! Wowee


----------



## Kittykins (7 August 2012)

Now THAT'S an extended trot! The quality of that move hasn't been all that great today... 

Come on Carl!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

that trot was amazing...i gasped too along with the crowd


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

stop telling him how to ride his horse, bloody woman!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

10s for the second e trot


----------



## Kittykins (7 August 2012)

10s for the trot. Very well deserved.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

piaffe doesn't compare to Rubi's but his 2nd was much better than his first, and looking great into canter and the two times...

lovely canter HPs and the one times are tidy and lovely!


----------



## lar (7 August 2012)

Can't cope with watching it live!  Can only cope with reading the updates on here.  Is it really on mainstream TV?  Wow!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Look at Carl's hands.......so light


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

I can hardly see the lead changes through his dark legs


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

and into halt.  lovely end of the test, nice piaffe, lovely passsage and sitting at nearly 80% before collective!


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

If this doesn't beat the bloody Dutch then I'll honour my viking roots and turn berserker.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

lovely test!! nice one Carl!! 
going to be over 80%

80.540!!! =D


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

80.540%

Go Carll!!  Go Team GB!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Danish rider now, Anna Van Olst


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Extended work was just WOW! Tidy test, and so nice to see the horses face on the vertical looking relaxed!!!!


----------



## Andalusianlover1 (7 August 2012)

Well done Carl!

Go go go Team GB!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

what a fantastic score 

Hes miles ahead and we have Laura and Charlotte to go yet.


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

The big Dane who rides like a Dutch next.

I'm Danish but tired of my Rollkur-using compatriots.

And after watching Carl's ride this just looks even more horrible, forced and rackety than usual.


----------



## KingfisherBlue (7 August 2012)

Yay for Carl and Uthopia. What a joy to watch. 

Come on Team GB!


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

God I love that man, and that horse. Such a waste...


----------



## scotlass (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			80.540%

Go Carll!!  Go Team GB!!! 

Click to expand...


K	86.667	1
E	81.556	1
H	77.778	1
C	80.111	1
M	77.333	3
B	81.000	1
F	79.333	1
	% Score	Rank
GPS Result	80.540	1

Were the judges at "M" and "H" watching the same test as the one at "K"?    
Great score


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

very swishy tail and tried to pish off into the hp by the look of things.  Not the straightest of horses, seems a little wobbly

really sharp between collected walk into piaffe - looked like she took a pull and got more than she asked for :/


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			very swishy tail and tried to pish off into the hp by the look of things.  Not the straightest of horses, seems a little wobbly
		
Click to expand...

they don't look very harmonious


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Is that a small horse or is she a huge woman? They just look an odd pair to me :S


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Not a patch on the harmony of GC and Rubi, or Carl and Uthopia, no...


piris pretty blech.  (from one who wouldn't even attempt a piri at all )


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Toast said:



			Is that a small horse or is she a huge woman? They just look an odd pair to me :S
		
Click to expand...

Now that I ain't sayin' nothing about.

I'd be on my 14hh pony, and look even more ridic


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Clearwater used to be such a nice horse before she got him. And yes, she is massive. No offence intended.


----------



## Hollycatt (7 August 2012)

Ohh - I loved Carls test.  So forward and balanced.  You got the feeling Carl could have ridden up to a 5 bar gate and popped it. So many of the other horses are so restricted and tight. I do love the D line horses floppy ears though


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Anky about to come in......


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Anna Van Olst done and looking to be a very low 70s score.  72.063% final score

Anky van Pullyourhorse'sfaceintoitschest next.


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Oh, and the pretty lady in the sunglasses in the stands was the Danish princess Mary, alongside the crown prince and the king-to-be. FYI. ;-)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Anky now.....


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Well, the bitch is back.


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

seemed to be a very quick halt and salute...it looked she almost didnt even stop


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Anky van Pullyourhorse'sfaceintoitschest next.
		
Click to expand...

You should definitely replace the Bland BBC Woman.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

"You are watching on eof the all time greats" Said the commentator as Anky trots round with her horses chin on its chest


----------



## ChiffChaff (7 August 2012)

Pale Rider said:



			Well, the bitch is back.
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			You should definitely replace the Bland BBC Woman.
		
Click to expand...

I think I edited and messed up your quote  I had a crisis of confidence


----------



## shadeofshyness (7 August 2012)

I was enjoying it up to now.
Ew ew ew.
I wish the commentator lady would stop singing her praises.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

extended trot, really good.

Or if you were watching what I saw and not silly BBC woman, it had massive foreleg action and not much behind :/


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

piaffe just rubbish compared to Rubi and Fuego...


Apparently it will be disappointing for us not to get to see her riding in the Kur.  

I think I could live with that "disappointment"


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Who chooses the background  music? Is it just on a loop or do the riders request it?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			extended trot, really good.

Or if you were watching what I saw and not silly BBC woman, it had massive foreleg action and not much behind :/
		
Click to expand...

Not a patch on Uthopia


"lets all hope she gets through"  i for one hope she doesn't get through!!!


----------



## Kittykins (7 August 2012)

Bit of a love-in from the commentary team, isn't it? Didn't hear these sorts of remarks for Carl...


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Yukky changes


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

currently sitting around 74%.  If she scores above the one I keep harping on about, I will probably cry...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Horrible changes...horrible horrible.


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

'you are now watching dressage at its very best' Excuse me? What about Carl?!


----------



## shadeofshyness (7 August 2012)

"Anky's army"

Is this an actual thing or has the commentator made it up?


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

Loved the bit where the comentator suggested that the judges should put their specs on when they were giving out 7s for Carl's test!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

horse doesn't look to be enjoying himself to me - very rigid, tense, tail swishy and pulled in.

piris yucky by the standards of today too...


----------



## Kiristamm (7 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Who chooses the background  music? Is it just on a loop or do the riders request it?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering this, Carl had an amazing Queen song, lots of string instruments!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

I think he meant in general Toast, not particularly  Anky...  !!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

"little early to trot but not many judges to see that"

so that makes it ok, then?


----------



## fine_and_dandy (7 August 2012)

Toast said:



			'you are now watching dressage at its very best' Excuse me? What about Carl?!
		
Click to expand...

Yes what about Carl and Charlotte for that matter?!

Higher scores over the course of the competition, record breaking scores obviously _aren't_ dressage at its best.  Nailing your horse's chin to his chest is evidently the way forward...

 

No recoginition where it is due.


----------



## GoJo (7 August 2012)

i'm not sure i'm watching the same horse as the commentators commenting on!!! the horse is "really enjoying itself"!!! oh yes the rigid body, pinned ears, head pulled in and tail going crazy all signs of a relaxed and happy hossie.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

74.937%  utter travesty


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

74.937% into 5th place

behind fuego and .7 above Rubi


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Behind fuego


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Well behind the vertical, no extended walk, 
Control being the operative word.
He got his head in his chest, nowt to do with her.


----------



## coss (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			horse doesn't look to be enjoying himself to me - very rigid, tense, tail swishy and pulled in.

piris yucky by the standards of today too...
		
Click to expand...

its probably enjoying itself more than it does behind the scenes though


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD: Don't worry, I edited to fit your editing. 

Anky's test - well, the gold medal for Inept Olympic Commentary goes to BBC.
And Evil Grin beat Rubi, which just proves we're not watching dressage but Superprix.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Kristina Sprehe and Desperados after the 10 minute break for Germany

then Laura B...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Behind fuego 

Click to expand...

But in front of Rubi


----------



## nagseastsussex (7 August 2012)

Had her day should retire in my opinion.


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			"little early to trot but not many judges to see that"

so that makes it ok, then? 

Click to expand...

And that is why they have a judge's supervisory panel.......


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			JFTD: Don't worry, I edited to fit your editing. 

Anky's test - well, the gold medal for Inept Olympic Commentary goes to BBC.
And Evil Grin beat Rubi, which just proves we're not watching dressage but Superprix.
		
Click to expand...

nice work 

Ah yes, poor iberian types, nobody told them it had been changed from dressage to Olympic SuperPrix!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Kat said:



			And that is why they have a judge's supervisory panel.......
		
Click to expand...

true, it was the commentator I objected to - the judging at this level is very fair, even if I don't agree with their priorities or decisions!


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

coss said:



			its probably enjoying itself more than it does behind the scenes though 

Click to expand...

An incontrovertible truth for which Bugbear Janssen will come and sue you.


----------



## coss (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			An incontrovertible truth for which Bugbear Janssen will come and sue you.
		
Click to expand...

Just "agreeing" with the commentator


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

desperados looking a lot more tense than he did in the gp....lots of little mistakes all over the place


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Have just missed some tickets for Thursday


----------



## Kiristamm (7 August 2012)

pootleperkin said:



			Who chooses the background  music? Is it just on a loop or do the riders request it?
		
Click to expand...

Carl rode to Queen - Innuendo


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

definitely not on form today, though the % is still oddly high...


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

I think I might employ yesterday's tactics of not watching but following the progress via HHO.  It worked yesterday!


----------



## Captainmouse (7 August 2012)

Who's the judge at M today?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

76.206 %  for the Germans, now union flags all round for Team GB and Laura B!


(fwiw, I'd have scored them lower than Rubi and Fuego too.)


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

76.206% for Kristina and Desperados 

Laura in now  nerves up again


----------



## Captainmouse (7 August 2012)

Laura's up next


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

come on laura keep alf together


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Isn't Desperados emerging as another horse that is always marked rather generously?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Laura entering now, looking a little less composed than Carl did, but resolute none the less...

lovely ext trot!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Alf looking relaxed


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

lovely passage work thus far...  and good extension...  

ext walk now, actually showing an extension unlike the RK-ed horses...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

I love Alf...always liked him since i got more into dressage


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Great piaffe


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Looked like good piaffe and passage to me....?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

commentator will incur my wrath.  She is NOT there to give some kind of lesson to these riders


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

For the novelty of it, I will disagree with Judy Harvey - Alf's piaffe was nowhere near as good as Uthopia's or Rubi's.

But a fun comparison with a Rolls Royce: big, expensive, difficult to steer. ;-)


----------



## Auslander (7 August 2012)

I love Alf - a very good name for a dressage horse, and he's a similar type to my Alf.


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Yeah, but she is educating us   well, me anyway!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			For the novelty of it, I will disagree with Judy Harvey - Alf's piaffe was nowhere near as good as Uthopia's or Rubi's.

But a fun comparison with a Rolls Royce: big, expensive, difficult to steer. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I was going to pull her up on that and say I thought Rubi's was better, but I fear I sound like a broken record atm!


OK I have to pull her up on this though 

"This horse really is on a trampoline".

Er, no, love, he really *isn't*


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

77.873% for Laura B, extension of British lead at present...


----------



## fine_and_dandy (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I was going to pull her up on that and say I thought Rubi's was better, but I fear I sound like a broken record atm!


OK I have to pull her up on this though 

"This horse really is on a trampoline".

Er, no, love, he really *isn't*

Click to expand...

Imagine what a horse on a trampoline would be like though...

...I'm imagining a very big vet bill!!!!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

77.873% for Laura and Alf puts us still ahead of Germany on 79.315 to there 77.879   

Carl and Laura first and second at the moment


----------



## lar (7 August 2012)

Did she fluff the changes?  I only caught the last bit but they didn't look too good to my (uneducated) eye.  I did like his piaffe


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Denmark again, Anna Kasprzak and Donnperignon now


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

lar said:



			Did she fluff the changes?  I only caught the last bit but they didn't look too good to my (uneducated) eye.  I did like his piaffe
		
Click to expand...

yep fluffed them 



fine_and_dandy said:



			Imagine what a horse on a trampoline would be like though...

...I'm imagining a very big vet bill!!!!
		
Click to expand...

It would be awesome, right up until that vet bill though!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

lar said:



			Did she fluff the changes?  I only caught the last bit but they didn't look too good to my (uneducated) eye.  I did like his piaffe
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he had some short changes in the two times and the one times unfortunately one times between the piris were better though


----------



## coss (7 August 2012)

lar said:



			Did she fluff the changes?  I only caught the last bit but they didn't look too good to my (uneducated) eye.  I did like his piaffe
		
Click to expand...

came close behind in the changes a couple of times


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

C'mon girls, I'm sure she did better than any of us could!


----------



## Captainmouse (7 August 2012)

Judge at M marking britain very low


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

To my uneducated eye this one looks much free-er!


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Well, no pressure on Charlotte


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Danish horse, nice passage, mediocre piaffe, decent two times, nothing to write home about imo, little BTV at times and seems quite forced...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			C'mon girls, I'm sure she did better than any of us could!
		
Click to expand...

Not saying she didnt....just commenting on the little mistakes thats what makes the difference in the marks after all


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			true, it was the commentator I objected to - the judging at this level is very fair, even if I don't agree with their priorities or decisions!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wasn't having a go at you, should have added something along the lines of "but whether they will notice/do anything....."


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

I love Donnperignon (almost as much as his very, very handsome former owner/rider, Christoph Koschel).

Sad to see that perpetually open mouth in an otherwise quite nice ride.

OOh, and there was the Danish queen, too!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Edward Gal up next for the Netherlands.

73.952% for the Dane


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Why are all the girls pretty?  Where's all the normal riders?


----------



## LizzieJ (7 August 2012)

Captainmouse said:



			Judge at M marking britain very low
		
Click to expand...

Not just britain, they marked Fuego very low too - I guess they have a different view though so who knows


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Danish horse, nice passage, mediocre piaffe, decent two times, nothing to write home about imo, little BTV at times and seems quite forced...
		
Click to expand...

Trained by Denmark's Mr Rollkur, Andreas Helgstrand.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Kat said:



			Sorry, I wasn't having a go at you, should have added something along the lines of "but whether they will notice/do anything....."
		
Click to expand...

it's ok, I thought a slightly barbed comment might be justified towards me there, whether you meant it or not!


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Is that a Danish princess could anybody help me with?  Could you say yes to me Gerry?
Really.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Trained by Denmark's Mr Rollkur, Andreas Helgstrand.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that from the way of going of the horse 


Are the girls pretty?  They don't do anything for me, but then, they wouldn't


----------



## silu (7 August 2012)

Haven't watched pure dressage for a while and apart from a couple of tests I am NOT enjoying this, so much stress and horses looking so restricted. Off to watch the gymnastics, hope the rest of you enjoy the rest of the tests. Crowd not that massive either.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Edward Gal's holding his hands very high 

nice enough test so far


----------



## Kat (7 August 2012)

Have the judges changed for the special? The judge at M is being very down on the brits.....


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

I don't find this passage as aesthetically pleasing as previous horses.  Rather flat and uninspiring.  And a little mincy...


doesn't really sit in piaffe and fluffed a bit out of piaffe into passage.


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Nice walk from Edward Gal's horse, but extended trot wasn't that extended, looked like the horse wasnted to go for a blast!!!


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

JFTD: I expected nothing less by now. 

Your BBC double neglected to mention that Undercover steps back rather than under in the collected exercises because of a funny little training method the rider fancies...


----------



## Hollycatt (7 August 2012)

what time is the next brit?  Want to run to tesco metro and grab some ice cream


----------



## Captainmouse (7 August 2012)

15.55 or slightly later on BBC1


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

dont go anywhere unless your going to be quick hollycatt , its the last of the german riders next and then Charlotte at 15:55


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			JFTD: I expected nothing less by now. 

Your BBC double neglected to mention that Undercover steps back rather than under in the collected exercises because of a funny little training method the rider fancies...
		
Click to expand...

I am trying so hard not to just say "bloody rollkur riders, can't stand the buggers" and comment on what I'm seeing rather than my innate prejudices!


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Is there a scale that can actually measure the stupidity of Mike Tucker's comments?



JFTD said:



			I am trying so hard not to just say "bloody rollkur riders, can't stand the buggers" and comment on what I'm seeing rather than my innate prejudices! 

Click to expand...

You're doing very well! I have no such inhibitions, as you see.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Gal was good, bit different to Anky van Rollkur.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Is there a scale that can actually measure the stupidity of Mike Tucker's comments?
		
Click to expand...

I'd say the average Tuckerism is about 1/12 as annoying and 1/3 as stupid as a Stupid-Female-Commentator-isms


----------



## fine_and_dandy (7 August 2012)

Mondy said:



			Is there a scale that can actually measure the stupidity of Mike Tucker's comments?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but if measured it will go so far off the scale that it will implode and open a vast and gaping vaccum where forever more Mike Tucker's gaffs will reverberate...


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

75.540% for Gal.

For Germany, Langehanenberg now.

Then Charlotte for GB...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Damon Hill really is a beautiful colour  that is all i have to say


----------



## Hollycatt (7 August 2012)

Thanks   Will make ice cream run after Charlotte


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

This commentator is beginning to get to me,


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Anyone else find comments about "Damon Hill" a  little odd.  In my head, I always leap to the F1 driver first


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

is my live feed behind or are they running slightly over?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

running late I think, toast


----------



## coss (7 August 2012)

Toast said:



			is my live feed behind or are they running slightly over?
		
Click to expand...

internet does seem slow. It was about half test behind the tv when i swapped to tv at carl's test.


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Toast said:



			is my live feed behind or are they running slightly over?
		
Click to expand...

BBC live feed on my laptop was a good 30 seconds behind the BBC red button coverage..... if that helps?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

they are also running a little behind


----------



## lar (7 August 2012)

Arrghhh godarn computer screen keeps freezing!  NEED you guys to tell me what's happening!!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

78.952% for the Germans and Damon Hill

Now Charlotte...


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

Its all gone very quiet


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

ah thats ok then, thanks! Thought i was missing Charlottes test!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

The crowd are being quiet for charlotte coming in - good on them!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (7 August 2012)

C'mon Charlotte!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Charlotte now, come on girl!


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

She's on now!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

steady applause as she enters the main arena...  looking pretty composed around the arena...


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

she looks so scared! Bless her!!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Georgous e trot! Eeeek


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

wow the pressure must be immense on her right now


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

lovely ext trot... tidy half pass...  niiice passage


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Bless her she looks terrified!


----------



## HaffiesRock (7 August 2012)

Is it team medals today? I cant watch it at work but Im looking at the rankings. x


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

"she will get a good telling off from me if she makes a mistake"


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

Come on girl!!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

currenty sitting at 85% into second ext trot now


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

This is lovely


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (7 August 2012)

lot of backseat riding from Judy Harvey


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

bounced into piaffe and tidy to passage, just a tiny jog in the collected walk...


----------



## mle22 (7 August 2012)

Just have to say this is lovely


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

commentator pisses me right off though!


----------



## shadeofshyness (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			"she will get a good telling off from me if she makes a mistake" 

Click to expand...

They'd better be friends or I hope Charlotte tells her where to go


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Can't hold my breath much longer


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Shes doing fantastic, go team GB!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

This is brilliant


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Carolinedoodledoo said:



			They'd better be friends or I hope Charlotte tells her where to go
		
Click to expand...

I think she just said she used to work for her but even so, what a stupid thing to say.


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

down to just below 82% now...  Mike Tucker is really trying to commentator's curse her now!


----------



## Star_Chaser (7 August 2012)

the commentary is driving me barmy.. shhhhhhhh! dropped a few points but bloomin hell  82.612... whooooooooooo


----------



## Pale Rider (7 August 2012)

Yes!


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Gold


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Bloody marvellous!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Was i the only one screaming shut up Mike! Bloody commentators curse!!!


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

Nice one!   Another gold then 

*spares thought for Richard Davison who probs deserves a slice of that success too*


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

I don't believe it!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (7 August 2012)

Wahooo!  Go Team GB!!!! Laura B in tears


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

I feel quite ill now lol!! Can't believe it!


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Yes screaming at MT!


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Good training on display - Valegro calmly walking out amidst the applause. Well done. Well done, indeed.


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

have charlotte and laura gone off to hide behind that tree?


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Aaah here's the Princess they were on about off mike!


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 August 2012)

Laura and Charlotte gone to have a glorious sob behind a tree!  Has Laura done her test yet?  If not, I hope she recovers in time to wow them as well!


----------



## no_no_nanette (7 August 2012)

Sorry, duh! Just come in from shopping and hadn't realised that Laura had done her test ... does that mean WE GOT GOLD??


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

Lovely horse this danish chap


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Laura has already ridden, she did a lovely test aswell. Proud to be a horse owner today and be involved in this sport. Fantastic


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

no_no_nanette said:



			Sorry, duh! Just come in from shopping and hadn't realised that Laura had done her test ... does that mean WE GOT GOLD??
		
Click to expand...

We flippin' well have!


----------



## scheherazade (7 August 2012)

they've just updated Charlotte's score to 83.286


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Can't believe the conmentators are being so controlled and sensible, they must just want to scream!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

scheherazade said:



			they've just updated Charlotte's score to 83.286 

Click to expand...

Yes charlotte!! Well done all of GB


----------



## trottingon (7 August 2012)

TEAM GOLD &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

*GROAN* but Parzival is still to go - I can't watch that horse!


----------



## Suziq77 (7 August 2012)

SaffronWelshCob said:



			Can't believe the conmentators are being so controlled and sensible, they must just want to scream!
		
Click to expand...

I have never heard Mike Tucker described as 'controlled and sensible' before


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

LOL!!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

sorry to be a pain but will somebody please explain to me who goes through to the grand prix freestyle? Is it top 16/17? will they be competing just as individuals?


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			sorry to be a pain but will somebody please explain to me who goes through to the grand prix freestyle? Is it top 16/17? will they be competing just as individuals?
		
Click to expand...

Top 18 riders inculding any tied for 18th place and they compete for individual medals


----------



## Theocat (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			sorry to be a pain but will somebody please explain to me who goes through to the grand prix freestyle? Is it top 16/17? will they be competing just as individuals?
		
Click to expand...

Best 18 

Rules here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/competition-format/


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

I have to say after my recent knock of confidence, watching this has really made me determined to get back in the saddle and enjoy my horses again.


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

Here comes Miss Bloodsport.


----------



## armchair_rider (7 August 2012)

YAHOOO. The cat is very happy having been cuddled for luck for a long time. He's now sleeping off all the excitement


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Don't know about this lady, whats the deal with her?


----------



## Crazydancer (7 August 2012)

Crazydancer said:



			*GROAN* but Parzival is still to go - I can't watch that horse! 

Click to expand...

Ok it's looking better than the other day, I just have a memory of a horse with his chin hauled into his chest with a bulging muscle on the underside of his neck.....


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Theocat said:



			Best 18 

Rules here: http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/competition-format/

Click to expand...




BobbyMondeo said:



			Top 18 riders inculding any tied for 18th place and they compete for individual medals
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thankyou 

Ok so that is on Thursday at 12.30 and the top three will take individual gold, silver and bronze?


----------



## Mondy (7 August 2012)

SaffronWelshCob said:



			Don't know about this lady, whats the deal with her?
		
Click to expand...

She's one of the worst users of Rollkur, always gives Parzival a purple tongue from oxygen deprivation and frequently makes him bleed from the mouth - most notoriously at the World Cup Finals in Kentucky. When she was eliminated, she and trainer Sjef Janssen were mighty cross and tried to change the rules to permit blood in dressage.

Yes, Mike Tucker, one of the best riders in the world. Not.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Oh christ, thanks, had a feeling that was the problem :-(


----------



## Kiristamm (7 August 2012)

I have had to turn down my volume due to my teeth being set on edge by Parzival's teeth grinding....


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

grrr she doesnt deserve to even be at the olympics let alone given 81.984


----------



## BobbyMondeo (7 August 2012)

Absolutely ridiculous score!!!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

just seen alf so assume they are taking the horses in for the medals? Hope none of them are too scared.


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

How is it that we all know about this rollkur usage yet its completely ignored by the judges. Disgusting!


----------



## HashRouge (7 August 2012)

That last test wasn't my cup of tea at all...I feel like I was watching a completely different horse to the judges/ commentators 
How that deserved to score higher than the wonderful Fuego and Rubi, I have no idea!


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

That's when all the checking of bits and spurs has it's uses.   Did Parzival whack one of the team across the face!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Sadly I hoped some of the ones who did have their chins on their chest were found to have been bleeding, not because I would ever want a horse to be hurt but it would get their scum bag riders eliminated.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (7 August 2012)

So Team GB Show Jumpers win Gold with their manes on the wrong side, Team GB Dressagers win Gold wearing plastic coverered hard hats - Both look daft but clearly produced the right results!


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

What no medal ceremony?


----------



## Daffodil (7 August 2012)

Is the medal ceremony on Thursday?


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			What no medal ceremony?
		
Click to expand...

medal ceremony will be shortly I think, they need to clear the arena of boards/ flowepots/ judges huts etc first


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			What no medal ceremony?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they are just preparing the arena, it will be on shortly. 

Anyone watching the tv now, what is that big building/palace type place by the river they just showed?


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

This is the first tim eIve seen much of the setting for the arena, what a beautiful place for it


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Greenwich palace?  What side is the ceremony?


----------



## Katikins (7 August 2012)

Much as Mike Tucker is rather irritating I couldn't help cheering at the screen when he made that dig about how naturally the Brits ride dressage compared to the 'forced' way of the Dutch and Germans


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

454


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Where is the medal ceremony on tv ..anyone?


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Where is the medal ceremony on tv ..anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I just said, 454


----------



## 4x4 (7 August 2012)

Trolley Hunter Type said:



			454
		
Click to expand...

That's a pay channel


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

For a minute I thought Laura was riding a bay


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

oh sorry I thought you meant on tv, Its not on normal freeview. youl will have to watch it online here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31zb


----------



## pootleperkin (7 August 2012)

They are showing the ping pong (with no Brits) rather than show the prize giving for the dressage on the red button - come on!!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Not an emotional person, but in tears here!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Sad to think that Valegro and Uthopia are now for sale/sold.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (7 August 2012)

SaffronWelshCob said:



			Not an emotional person, but in tears here!
		
Click to expand...

same here, and so touching when charlottle went and gave carl a hug on the podium too as theyre clearly all welling up


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (7 August 2012)

This looks like a slightly bracing lap of honour for some of the riders!


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (7 August 2012)

Anky not doing the lap of honour, clearly worried salinero will p*ss off in rolkur with her


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

4x4 said:



			Where is the medal ceremony on tv ..anyone?
		
Click to expand...




Malibu_Stacy said:



			This looks like a slightly bracing lap of honour for some of the riders! 

Click to expand...


They all look likethey were clinging on for dear life and grinning through gritted teeth


----------



## Toast (7 August 2012)

Hahaha that lap of honor looked like fun!!


----------



## Trolley Hunter Type (7 August 2012)

Also loving how Charlotte has worn a proper hat throughout, including for the ceremony


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (7 August 2012)

Natwood i know, what a great moment!!


----------



## Merrymoles (7 August 2012)

Natwood said:



			Anky not doing the lap of honour, clearly worried salinero will p*ss off in rolkur with her 

Click to expand...

Can't do the icons but )


----------



## Fabforester (7 August 2012)

Im back! Can I view the GB tests online anywhere?!


----------



## Bobbypony (7 August 2012)

So happy to have been able to witness it at greenwich have to say did shed a tear after both carl and charlotte's test think it was the crowd and the atmosphere and especially the tests!


----------



## coss (7 August 2012)

Fabforester said:



			Im back! Can I view the GB tests online anywhere?!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31zb


----------



## Corona (7 August 2012)

I jumped the gun a bit, should have posted here, sorry! But does anyone know if it's true Valegro is off to Holland, and Uthopia is going somewhere too   ??. Fantastic day for equestrian sport, so so proud! x


----------



## Equibrit (7 August 2012)

Do you think the Dutch could learn to ride a more open horse ???


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (7 August 2012)

Corona said:



			I jumped the gun a bit, should have posted here, sorry! But does anyone know if it's true Valegro is off to Holland, and Uthopia is going somewhere too   ??. Fantastic day for equestrian sport, so so proud! x
		
Click to expand...

Theres various rumours circulating, the last id heard Valegro was definatly confirmed sold but uthopia there was a question mark over failed vetting or something??? 
Think they both are tbh, its just a question of who and where which im sure will be confirmed at some point. I know business is business and carl will be set up for life, but still quite sad about it myself


----------



## PolarSkye (7 August 2012)

Toast said:



			Laura has already ridden, she did a lovely test aswell. Proud to be a horse owner today and be involved in this sport. Fantastic 

Click to expand...

You and me both . . . also very proud HOW Team GB won . . . with sympathetically ridden, relaxed, well trained, happy horses.

P


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (7 August 2012)

Does anyone know what time Fuego  went I can find the Brits but I want to see his  too just catching up


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

according to my start list her went at 12.01  such a gorgeous little horse as well, apart from our horses he was one of my favourites


----------



## holzrokz (7 August 2012)

^^^ here are some shots i took if you can't find it


----------



## Captainmouse (7 August 2012)

Judge at M anybody?


----------



## JFTDWS (7 August 2012)

holzrokz said:





















^^^ here are some shots i took if you can't find it 

Click to expand...

cracking shots.

And the best bit is we get to see him and Rubi all over again on Thursday


----------

